

Hans Rosling: The Good News of the Decade? - gatsby
http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_the_good_news_of_the_decade.html

======
Radix
This is really good, though I don't know what will stay with me. It's probably
just good for people to see such a strong communicator talk about why
statistics matters.

